# Hofele Plans Geneva Debut of Q7 Styling Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi tuner Hofele-Design will present its new styling kit for the Audi Q7 at the automotive fair Autosalon Geneva 2007.
The styling kit includes a front bumper, side skirts, roof spoiler, air intakes and power dome for the bonnet, wheel arch extensions, rear apron with tailpipes and alloy wheels.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Hofele Plans Geneva Debut of Q7 Styling Package ([email protected])*

gross http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Hofele Plans Geneva Debut of Q7 Styling Package (QUATTR0)*

urgh


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Hofele Plans Geneva Debut of Q7 Styling Package ([email protected])*

The styling reminds me of the newer BMW's....looking more Japanese than German. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

im sorry. i dont mean to be an ass. but will anyone ever actually build these cars or will all we ever see is a bunch of photoshops and drawings?


----------

